# So what Radios is everyone using now days?



## hrdnhvy (Jun 18, 2011)

Just curious what radios everyone is using? I had tried the mr4 radios but i dont know if it was a coincidence or not but after trying them & then reverting back to the 2.11.605.9 radios something went wonky on my phone & had to get a replacement, so im staying on the 2.11.605.? radios for now, ive been comparing each, & so far at my location none of them seem to out-perform each other.


----------



## herbiehusker2608 (Nov 30, 2011)

the mr4 radios screw my phone all up, phone is turned off some times, so i went back to an older radio, and all is good now

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

2.11.605.9 is the latest I believe and it seems to b working well.

Lump


----------



## Patrick A. (Oct 6, 2011)

elliott35 said:


> 2.11.605.9 is the latest I believe and it seems to b working well.
> 
> Lump


Same here

Sent from my Rooted T-Bolt using RootzWiki!


----------



## grimez (Jul 20, 2011)

I have been on the MR4 radios since the day they leaked with absolutely no problems... kinda want to try flashing back to the 2.11.605.9 to see if it will make my phone all "wonky."


----------



## smtom (Jan 6, 2012)

MR 3.5 for me, solid here in the South. 
Tried latest and various 09 versions, my phone seems to like the 08 radios better.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

605.9 or 605.5 are about equal for me. I did notice that 605.5 kept a more consistent signal strength, but 605.9 had a faster 3g/4g tradeoff, at least that's my experience. I tried mr4, but had a few inexplicable data drops and decided to stick with radios from official ruus after reading about the borked data and corrupted sim cards other mr4 users experienced.

Sent from my favorite Android, using my favorite flavor of Tapatalk 2...


----------



## crkdvnm (Jul 27, 2011)

Can I get a link for 3.5? I'm confused with all the different numbers.

Drunkenly Swyped from my Thunderbolt.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

crkdvnm said:


> Can I get a link for 3.5? I'm confused with all the different numbers.
> 
> Drunkenly Swyped from my Thunderbolt.


All thunderbolt radios are here, listed by both the associated ruu and by baseband to minimize confusion. I believe mr3.5 is the 605.9 radio combination.

http://forums.infectedrom.com/showthread.php/715-HTC-Thunderbolt-Radios-Collection-778-Radio-Modem-Tweak

Sent from my favorite Android, using my favorite flavor of Tapatalk 2...


----------



## smtom (Jan 6, 2012)

I agree with quick draw, my experience seems better with the official RUU stuff. Probably placebo, yet when the network and or towers near me is uber busy like during a storm, the unofficial radios had spotty performance, whereas the official ones keep a solid signal/connection. For me, solid reliability when it counts (updating weather radar during a storm and/or using navigation) easily trumps download speed from the others.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## crkdvnm (Jul 27, 2011)

quickdraw86 said:


> All thunderbolt radios are here, listed by both the associated ruu and by baseband to minimize confusion. I believe mr3.5 is the 605.9 radio combination.
> 
> http://forums.infect...dio-Modem-Tweak
> 
> Sent from my favorite Android, using my favorite flavor of Tapatalk 2...


Looks like i already have that one. I was hoping i could change radios and see if that would help when my wifi freezes my phone. I might try 605.5


----------

